# Role Play convention Tickets ?



## Rinja (17. April 2007)

Hi

auf der offz. RPC seite steht lieferzeit 3-4 Tage, krieg ichs dann noch rechtzeitig???

kann ich auch mit beweis das ichs bestellt hab irgendwie rein? was mach ich jettz?


will unbedingt noch ein ticket


----------



## Firderis (17. April 2007)

Rinja schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> auf der offz. RPC seite steht lieferzeit 3-4 Tage, krieg ichs dann noch rechtzeitig???
> 
> ...


Frag doch in deren Forum nach, da wird Dir sicherlich mehr geholfen als hier. Denn mehr als raten kann ich leider auch nicht...


----------

